

This webpage lets you input email anywhere on the screen - yashchandra
http://paperi.st/

======
coderdude
I'm not sure what to make of this. It's certainly a novel approach to
displaying a signup box and they did a great job of implementing it. It works
just as well on my Windows desktop as it does my Droid. I would imagine the
conversion rate is lower because it requires some reading first, but who
knows? With coverage based on that feature alone they probably wont be
affected by that. If they weren't getting coverage based on the novelty of
that feature then they would probably get the conversion hit.

You might consider testing two versions of the landing page to see which one
gets you more email addresses (since that's really what you want).

(And since this submission was apparently just flagged to death you should go
ahead with the testing...)

~~~
TrevorJ
I was thinking the same thing - conversions are lower, but the exposure is
higher. It also works well thematically with the info-sparse page. Adds to the
mystery.

------
Scriptor
So, what's so special about this? It's literally nothing more than a
resizeable textbox that shows up where you click. Why does this merit my
e-mail address?

------
csel
It is cool. Not sure how practical it is. Next - cancel (X) button without
having the refresh the page to get out of it.

------
pnayak
this sort of looks cool.. but apart from that doesn't give you any idea
whatsoever!

